# Mineralized soil for a 90 gallon



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone have any pointers as to how many pounds of ingredients im going to need to cover the bottom of my 90 gallon tank? 




Thanks


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Approximately..I would say 1 and a half bags of topsoil mineralized.


----------

